# African Cichlids + Crayfish?



## Cliffizme2

Where I work we have a 80+ gallon (guesstimation) with about 10 African Cichlids 2-3" long. At the bottom of the tank is a longpincer Crayfish. A couple of the Cichlids have been picking at him but I don't think they are hurting him, the Crayfish either puts up his claws and the Cichlids run away or the Crayfish will zoom across the tank away from them. 
Every 2 minutes or so one of the Cichlids is back poking at the Crayfish's back or pinchers. I put a little rock hide-away in there that the Crayfish immediately inhabited, will he be safe to leave in there since he has his little hiding place? And can the Cichlids harm him even with his armor plating? I'm more worried about his little legs coming up missing but only 1 or 2 Cichlids pick at him and it's every couple of minutes. The Crayfish is coming out of the hiding place and walking around with these fish following him so either he isn't scared or he's dumb, I dunno. These are small African Cichlids and the Crayfish is the same length they are.


----------



## Cichlid Man

How long is the crayfish?


----------



## Guest

I think he would be fine.


----------



## fishfreaks

IMO the crayfish would either end up getting eaten when it's time for it to molt or it will kill some of your fish


----------



## Guest

^^ i agree. i think you should be more worried about your cichlids at night than the crayfish. however, they are very vulnerable right after they molt.


----------



## Cliffizme2

Update: There are now 3 Crayfish (about 3-4" in length) in the tank and the Cichlids are steering clear.


----------



## DUSTIN323

I don't know if the cichlids are in any harm really because usually most fish are to fast for crawfish but I don't know could also depend on tank size and fish. I use to feed my oscar crawfish all the time.


----------



## Lisachromis

The fish are really only in danger at night. I guess it all depends on what you really want and if you want to try it out.


----------



## leveldrummer

id be much more worried about the fish at night then the crayfish. when the fish sleep, one of the crawdads are gonna find them and eat the fish, thats what they are built to do.


----------

